# Kansas couple



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

Hunted Kansas a few weeks ago and got lucky. After taking a doe and passing numerous bucks, on the next to the last day I had a parade of deer cruising through the funnel I was set up on. That went on all evening before I was able to grunt this guy in. I could hear him back in some thick brush for about 5-10 minutes before I hit the grunt call and he immediately walked straight to my tree and stopped directly below me looking for the deer he knew he had just heard. He stormed off to start a fight and I quickly stopped him with a mouth grunt and he turned broadside at around 20 yds where I poked him......He ran about 30 yds after the shot, stopped, and swayed 4 or 5 times before falling over. I waited a bit before going over to take a look and when I got down to the bottom of the tree and looked where he had fallen, there was another 10 standing over top of him, obviously looking for a fight as well. He knew I was there but just paced back and forth about 40 yds from me grunting occasionally before finally leaving(got it on video). 
He's no Kansas brute, but he was big and mature...... I couldn't pass him up. 
I also shot a coyote and missed a second coyote, both called in by mouth.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

very nice. Great story and congratulations on a fantastic hunt.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Congrats on 2 fine deer, I too have watched another buck try and pick a fight with a dead deer....cool. Your first line says it all BUT you have to produce when luck comes your way, I'm good but would rather be lucky...WW


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Really nice deer. Both are trophies!! Especially with with a bow.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice deer! Look at the neck on that thing!!!


----------



## PocketPerch (Nov 2, 2011)

you went all the way to Kansas for that little thing? What a joke!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Congrats. Two perfect pinwheel shots. Excellent.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Good job! Good looking couple!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I hope your friends with him and not just being a Richard..

Nice trip.. congrats on both...



PocketPerch said:


> you went all the way to Kansas for that little thing? What a joke!


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats. Good looking deer.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Heckofa deer......


----------

